# DTS et conversion sonore apple TV



## darsonic (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. J'utilise Handbrake pour convertit mes vidéos pour ipad et je suis très satisfait de ce logiciel. Cependant, j'ai une question. Je vais acheter un apple tv2 et la relier à mon ampli. Comment convertit les pistes DTS des mkv pour que ceux ci sorte au mieux sur mon home cinema. Pour les pistes 5.1 j'utilise l'option passthru qui je crois sort une piste en 5.1 compatible Itunes. Mais quand il s'agit d'une piste DTS, seul l'option AAC est possible avec un tout petit débit sonore. Avez vous une solution, car regarder un film en HD mais avec une piste sonore en 2.0 et juste correct cela est un peu dommage...
Ps quel est le debit audio des films achetés sur Itunes store?


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
les dernières version de Handbrake savent convertir une piste DTS en AC3 5.1 ou AAC 5.1 lisibles par l' @TV 2.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (19 Novembre 2010)

HandBrake n'est pas capable de transformer une piste DTS 5.1 en une piste DD 5.1 à partir d'un mkv.
Pour s'en sortir sur Mac il faut :

1- Extraire la piste DTS du fichier MKV à l'aide du logiciel "iMkvExtract"
(au passage on peut aussi récupérer les pistes de ST qu'on souhaitera intégrer dans le fichier m4v encodé à l'aide HandBrake)

2- Transformer la piste DTS en piste DD à l'aide du logiciel "DTS to AC3 convertor"

3- Recréer un nouveau fichier MKV comprenant cette piste sonore DD 5.1 avec le logiciel "Mkvtoolnix"

4- Encoder ce nouveau fichier MKV à l'aide de HandBrake...



Laurent F


----------



## Kubusiu (20 Novembre 2010)

https://build.handbrake.fr/view/Nightlies/
les dernières beta de Handbrake savent le faire sans aucun problème.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (20 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ce lien ; je teste à l'instant même...



Laurent F


----------



## CETAITLUI (15 Décembre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Merci pour ce lien ; je teste à l'instant même...
> 
> 
> 
> Laurent F




Bonjour,

Je suis intéressé de savoir sir ça a marché ????

Merci de me donner vos impressions sur cette solution...

Amicalement,

Joseph


----------



## Laurent Fignon (25 Décembre 2010)

Non : le format final est illisible sur Apple TV1... n'ayant plus d'AppleTV2 sous la mian, je ne peux répondre.

Bref avec un MKV-DTS on en revient à la manipulation suivante :
1- Conversion MKV DTS en MKV AC3 :
     iMkvextract -> DTS to AC3 Convector -> Mkvtoolnix
2- Encodage du nouveau MKV AC3  en fichier m4v :
     HandBrake


----------

